# Anyone from frisco or surrounding areas?



## BoOZtiN (Dec 29, 2004)

Wheres all the frisco people at?? or Daly city?? San mateo??


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I live in Salinas, down by Monterey, and I'm always looking for local stuff. Everybody is in L.A. and that's just too far for me. Bay Area Represent!


----------



## BoOZtiN (Dec 29, 2004)

*yeay!*

yeaya! There has to be more people from the bay around here??


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

BoOZtiN said:


> yeaya! There has to be more people from the bay around here??


I used to live in the YAy area. Oakland that Is. until I moved to Orlando Florida. its nice but I still wanna move back though. Not back to Oakland but to some of the surrounding areas.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

BoOZtiN said:


> Wheres all the frisco people at?? or Daly city?? San mateo??


There are a lot of Nissans here in NorCal. 

Go to www. team-driven.net and check out the club site. There will be a meet this spring. It's called Freakmont, in Fremont. We will post here and direct folks to the Team Driven web site.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

The bay-area is not exactly Nor-Cal. We are in a class in its self.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

It's too cold outside!!!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

We should start a Central Coast Club because thats what we are not Nor-Cal but CC. In fact that makes a good club name "CC's" like in 2000cc's or CCC/ 3C's or CC Nissan. Ok I'm going crazy!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Team-Driven, if you guys held some events here in the bay area I would be happy to come to an event or even join up. I got a 240......a 240 man!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

There will be our annual "Freakmont" meet in March in Fremont. Time and Date is yet to be determined. so go to the website and check our up coming events.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Hey Team-Driven, if you guys held some events here in the bay area I would be happy to come to an event or even join up. I got a 240......a 240 man!



i hope you like long drives.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Team-Driven, Venom performance is looking to sponser teams and cars. You guys should consider it, it would be sweet. Hey N2 I live close by you, we should meet sometime or work on installs and stuff.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

We're planning a meet a pretty big meet in Sacramento in February. And, as Q said, we're also planning another meet out in Fremont.



N2nismO said:


> i hope you like long drives.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Hey N2 I live close by you, we should meet sometime or work on installs and stuff.


if you need help anytime hit me up. i dont frequent these forums much anymore, or any others for that matter. ive been a little pre-occupied with xbox live. i will most likely be going to the meet in feb, if you want to go.


----------

